# Casting



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Does anyone really cast out past the second sandbar? I mean really that's out to the end of the pensacola fishing pier almost. Over 600 foot or better.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Favorite76 said:


> Does anyone really cast out past the second sandbar? I mean really that's out to the end of the pensacola fishing pier almost. Over 600 foot or better.


Pcola pier is about 490 yards or 1470 feet. Second sandbar is much closer


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Yep about 600 foot or better.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Favorite76 said:


> Yep about 600 foot or better.


But, it's not to the end of pcola pier is what I was saying.


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

I did use the word (almost).


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

18" (almost)!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Favorite76 said:


> I did use the word (almost).


600 feet is not almost to the end of 1470.

Anyways, most likely not getting it that far. 80-100 yards casting a nice bait is usually a great distance for anyone. Which would mean you'd have to wade out pretty far. I think the second sandbar is a little further than 200. 

The first gut is usually a good spot


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

The total length of the pier may be 1470 foot but from the edge of shore its only around 1000 foot so yes 600 foot from edge of shore is almost to the end of the pier.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok. We'll I almost caught a 10' blacktip but it was only 6'


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Justin618 said:


> Ok. We'll I almost caught a 10' blacktip but it was only 6'


True story. I saw it. Almost, damn near 30 foot blacktip!!


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

Considering I said to the end almost and then put a measurement of 600 foot or better your argument is kind of ridiculous.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Favorite76 said:


> Considering I said to the end almost and then put a measurement of 600 foot or better your argument is kind of ridiculous.


Not really bc your number of 600 is 60% of 1000 and my 6' is 60% of 10'. So same math.


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

That would be over 600 foot or better. Meaning more than 600 foot. You said 10 foot but it was only 6 foot. meaning it was only 6 foot.


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Fight nice, biteing & gouging is authorized.


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

yep but not as long as mine 30 footer


----------



## Jesse Fillingame (Dec 28, 2013)

*mullet*

30 foot mullet well almost:thumbup:


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jesse Fillingame said:


> 30 foot mullet well almost:thumbup:


Count it!


----------



## 6.5 mike (Sep 1, 2014)

Is that 30 1ft mullet end to end ? If not I want to see this.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Was a 30 ft mullet. Spooled the guys van staal. Had to tie line off to a Shimano just to get it in


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

So much for a serious answer here?:no:


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

great subject. don't stop now,are we talking about the second sand bar 1/2 mile west of Navare or 1/2 mile east of perdido key?.On a good day I can get over the sand bar at Johnson beach.does that mean I can cast 600'?


----------



## Favorite76 (Aug 2, 2014)

jcallaham said:


> great subject. don't stop now,are we talking about the second sand bar 1/2 mile west of Navare or 1/2 mile east of perdido key?.On a good day I can get over the sand bar at Johnson beach.does that mean I can cast 600'?


No. The sandbar at Johnson Beach is much closer than the one at Fort Pickens to the Pensacola pier. 

Do people ever use Google maps and the measurement tool provided with it?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

depends what bait i'm throwing. 

but to this day I have yet to cast over the 2nd bar. I've put big baits at 80yrds and smaller baits over 110 yrds. but nothing past the 2nd bar. 

I almost did once though... almost.


----------

